# Vlahovic: niente rinnovo con la Fiorentina. Ufficiale



## admin (5 Ottobre 2021)

Commisso con una nota ufficiale annuncia che Vlahovic non rinnoverà con la Fiorentina. Il serbo, dunque, va verso la cessione in estate. Sulle sue tracce le big italiane e club stranieri 

Il Comunicato 

“Dal mio arrivo a Firenze ho sempre promesso ai nostri tifosi che sarei stato sincero con loro e che non avrei mai fatto promesse che non potevo mantenere. Desidero, pertanto, aggiornare il Popolo Viola relativamente ad una questione di cui si è molto parlato e scritto in questi mesi, ovvero il rinnovo del contratto di Dusan Vlahovic. Come sapete la Fiorentina ha fatto un’offerta molto importante al calciatore, una proposta di contratto che lo avrebbe reso il giocatore più pagato della storia del Club. La nostra offerta era stata, inoltre, nel tempo migliorata in più occasioni per venire incontro alle richieste sia di Dusan che del suo entourage, ma, nonostante i nostri sforzi, la proposta di rinnovo non è stata accettata. In queste settimane in cui sono stato qui a Firenze ho provato personalmente a trovare una soluzione che potesse rendere felice il ragazzo ed il Club, ma, con mio grande dispiacere, ogni nostro tentativo e ogni nostro sforzo non è stato premiato. A me ed alla Fiorentina non resta altro che prendere atto della volontà del calciatore e del suo entourage e di conseguenza, individuare nel breve, soluzioni fattibili ed adeguate, per proseguire al meglio questa nuova ed entusiasmante stagione. In ogni caso Dusan Vlahovic ha un contratto che lo lega alla Fiorentina per i prossimi 21 mesi e siamo sicuri che il calciatore, come ha sempre dimostrato, darà il suo contributo per aiutare la squadra nel raggiungere i propri obiettivi, dimostrando la professionalità che lo ha contraddistinto da quando è arrivato a Firenze con il massimo rispetto dei nostri tifosi, dei suoi compagni, del mister e di tutta la Società viola”.


----------



## Mauricio (5 Ottobre 2021)

Attendiamo medesimo comunicato del Milan per Kessie/Romagnoli. Ma credo preferiranno far finta di nulla fino a fine stagione.


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Commisso con una nota ufficiale annuncia che Vlahovic non rinnoverà con la Fiorentina. Il serbo, dunque, va verso la cessione in estate. Sulle sue tracce le big italiane e club stranieri
> 
> Il Comunicato
> 
> “Dal mio arrivo a Firenze ho sempre promesso ai nostri tifosi che sarei stato sincero con loro e che non avrei mai fatto promesse che non potevo mantenere. Desidero, pertanto, aggiornare il Popolo Viola relativamente ad una questione di cui si è molto parlato e scritto in questi mesi, ovvero il rinnovo del contratto di Dusan Vlahovic. Come sapete la Fiorentina ha fatto un’offerta molto importante al calciatore, una proposta di contratto che lo avrebbe reso il giocatore più pagato della storia del Club. La nostra offerta era stata, inoltre, nel tempo migliorata in più occasioni per venire incontro alle richieste sia di Dusan che del suo entourage, ma, nonostante i nostri sforzi, la proposta di rinnovo non è stata accettata. In queste settimane in cui sono stato qui a Firenze ho provato personalmente a trovare una soluzione che potesse rendere felice il ragazzo ed il Club, ma, con mio grande dispiacere, ogni nostro tentativo e ogni nostro sforzo non è stato premiato. A me ed alla Fiorentina non resta altro che prendere atto della volontà del calciatore e del suo entourage e di conseguenza, individuare nel breve, soluzioni fattibili ed adeguate, per proseguire al meglio questa nuova ed entusiasmante stagione. In ogni caso Dusan Vlahovic ha un contratto che lo lega alla Fiorentina per i prossimi 21 mesi e siamo sicuri che il calciatore, come ha sempre dimostrato, darà il suo contributo per aiutare la squadra nel raggiungere i propri obiettivi, dimostrando la professionalità che lo ha contraddistinto da quando è arrivato a Firenze con il massimo rispetto dei nostri tifosi, dei suoi compagni, del mister e di tutta la Società viola”.


bravo rocco.
discute il rinnovo a 24 mesi ed a 21 chiude le porte. così si fa (e chiarisce coi tifosi).
ora vediamo come va a finire con sto mercenario lurido. che vada alla juve da noi sta gente inquina.


----------



## York (5 Ottobre 2021)

Così si fa.
Se un giocatore non vuole rinnovare, si vende, non lo si lascia partire a zero.
La dichiarazione pubblica è giusto per pararsi il popò con i tifosi, come fece Fassone.


----------



## BossKilla7 (5 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Commisso con una nota ufficiale annuncia che Vlahovic non rinnoverà con la Fiorentina. Il serbo, dunque, va verso la cessione in estate. Sulle sue tracce le big italiane e club stranieri
> 
> Il Comunicato
> 
> “Dal mio arrivo a Firenze ho sempre promesso ai nostri tifosi che sarei stato sincero con loro e che non avrei mai fatto promesse che non potevo mantenere. Desidero, pertanto, aggiornare il Popolo Viola relativamente ad una questione di cui si è molto parlato e scritto in questi mesi, ovvero il rinnovo del contratto di Dusan Vlahovic. Come sapete la Fiorentina ha fatto un’offerta molto importante al calciatore, una proposta di contratto che lo avrebbe reso il giocatore più pagato della storia del Club. La nostra offerta era stata, inoltre, nel tempo migliorata in più occasioni per venire incontro alle richieste sia di Dusan che del suo entourage, ma, nonostante i nostri sforzi, la proposta di rinnovo non è stata accettata. In queste settimane in cui sono stato qui a Firenze ho provato personalmente a trovare una soluzione che potesse rendere felice il ragazzo ed il Club, ma, con mio grande dispiacere, ogni nostro tentativo e ogni nostro sforzo non è stato premiato. A me ed alla Fiorentina non resta altro che prendere atto della volontà del calciatore e del suo entourage e di conseguenza, individuare nel breve, soluzioni fattibili ed adeguate, per proseguire al meglio questa nuova ed entusiasmante stagione. In ogni caso Dusan Vlahovic ha un contratto che lo lega alla Fiorentina per i prossimi 21 mesi e siamo sicuri che il calciatore, come ha sempre dimostrato, darà il suo contributo per aiutare la squadra nel raggiungere i propri obiettivi, dimostrando la professionalità che lo ha contraddistinto da quando è arrivato a Firenze con il massimo rispetto dei nostri tifosi, dei suoi compagni, del mister e di tutta la Società viola”.


C’era gente che voleva Cocco come presidente


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Commisso con una nota ufficiale annuncia che Vlahovic non rinnoverà con la Fiorentina. Il serbo, dunque, va verso la cessione in estate. Sulle sue tracce le big italiane e club stranieri
> 
> Il Comunicato
> 
> “Dal mio arrivo a Firenze ho sempre promesso ai nostri tifosi che sarei stato sincero con loro e che non avrei mai fatto promesse che non potevo mantenere. Desidero, pertanto, aggiornare il Popolo Viola relativamente ad una questione di cui si è molto parlato e scritto in questi mesi, ovvero il rinnovo del contratto di Dusan Vlahovic. Come sapete la Fiorentina ha fatto un’offerta molto importante al calciatore, una proposta di contratto che lo avrebbe reso il giocatore più pagato della storia del Club. La nostra offerta era stata, inoltre, nel tempo migliorata in più occasioni per venire incontro alle richieste sia di Dusan che del suo entourage, ma, nonostante i nostri sforzi, la proposta di rinnovo non è stata accettata. In queste settimane in cui sono stato qui a Firenze ho provato personalmente a trovare una soluzione che potesse rendere felice il ragazzo ed il Club, ma, con mio grande dispiacere, ogni nostro tentativo e ogni nostro sforzo non è stato premiato. A me ed alla Fiorentina non resta altro che prendere atto della volontà del calciatore e del suo entourage e di conseguenza, individuare nel breve, soluzioni fattibili ed adeguate, per proseguire al meglio questa nuova ed entusiasmante stagione. In ogni caso Dusan Vlahovic ha un contratto che lo lega alla Fiorentina per i prossimi 21 mesi e siamo sicuri che il calciatore, come ha sempre dimostrato, darà il suo contributo per aiutare la squadra nel raggiungere i propri obiettivi, dimostrando la professionalità che lo ha contraddistinto da quando è arrivato a Firenze con il massimo rispetto dei nostri tifosi, dei suoi compagni, del mister e di tutta la Società viola”.


Mi chiedo chi abbia consigliato Mr Okkey, i panni sporchi non vanno mai lavati in pubblico. Errore clamoroso di comunicazione.
Una mossa del genere non può che portare malumore e disastri alla squadra che conta in Vlahovic il suo gioiello più promettente.
Poi si sa, il calcio è strano.. magari tra 2 mesi cambiava idea. Ora con molta probabilità ti sei perso il giocatore agli occhi dei tifosi. Pessima idea.


----------



## York (5 Ottobre 2021)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Attendiamo medesimo comunicato del Milan per Kessie/Romagnoli. Ma credo preferiranno far finta di nulla fino a fine stagione.


Troppo tardi ormai. Non ci ricavi praticamente nulla cedendoli a gennaio (sempre che qualcuno voglia anticipare di 5 mesi per fregare la concorrenza).
Arruffianarsi i tifosi con dichiarazioni a effetto non è nella cultura di Maldini (e la cosa non mi dispiace affatto).


----------



## Garrincha (5 Ottobre 2021)

York ha scritto:


> Così si fa.
> Se un giocatore non vuole rinnovare, si vende, non lo si lascia partire a zero.
> La dichiarazione pubblica è giusto per pararsi il popò con i tifosi, come fece Fassone.


Bisogna vedere se riesce a cederlo, la Fiorentina non ha alternative per mandarlo in tribuna e lui può rifiutare ogni destinazione in estate


----------



## Mauricio (5 Ottobre 2021)

York ha scritto:


> Troppo tardi ormai. Non ci ricavi praticamente nulla cedendoli a gennaio (sempre che qualcuno voglia anticipare di 5 mesi per fregare la concorrenza).
> Arruffianarsi i tifosi con dichiarazioni a effetto non è nella cultura di Maldini (e la cosa non mi dispiace affatto).


Non è questione di vendere o fare i ruffiani. È questione di essere chiari, dicendo semplicemente che non si è trovato un accordo per il rinnovo. O preferisci le (rare) domande sul tema con le solite risposte del tipo “il calciatore è concentrato sul campo, vedremo”?


----------



## emamilan99 (5 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Commisso con una nota ufficiale annuncia che Vlahovic non rinnoverà con la Fiorentina. Il serbo, dunque, va verso la cessione in estate. Sulle sue tracce le big italiane e club stranieri
> 
> Il Comunicato
> 
> “Dal mio arrivo a Firenze ho sempre promesso ai nostri tifosi che sarei stato sincero con loro e che non avrei mai fatto promesse che non potevo mantenere. Desidero, pertanto, aggiornare il Popolo Viola relativamente ad una questione di cui si è molto parlato e scritto in questi mesi, ovvero il rinnovo del contratto di Dusan Vlahovic. Come sapete la Fiorentina ha fatto un’offerta molto importante al calciatore, una proposta di contratto che lo avrebbe reso il giocatore più pagato della storia del Club. La nostra offerta era stata, inoltre, nel tempo migliorata in più occasioni per venire incontro alle richieste sia di Dusan che del suo entourage, ma, nonostante i nostri sforzi, la proposta di rinnovo non è stata accettata. In queste settimane in cui sono stato qui a Firenze ho provato personalmente a trovare una soluzione che potesse rendere felice il ragazzo ed il Club, ma, con mio grande dispiacere, ogni nostro tentativo e ogni nostro sforzo non è stato premiato. A me ed alla Fiorentina non resta altro che prendere atto della volontà del calciatore e del suo entourage e di conseguenza, individuare nel breve, soluzioni fattibili ed adeguate, per proseguire al meglio questa nuova ed entusiasmante stagione. In ogni caso Dusan Vlahovic ha un contratto che lo lega alla Fiorentina per i prossimi 21 mesi e siamo sicuri che il calciatore, come ha sempre dimostrato, darà il suo contributo per aiutare la squadra nel raggiungere i propri obiettivi, dimostrando la professionalità che lo ha contraddistinto da quando è arrivato a Firenze con il massimo rispetto dei nostri tifosi, dei suoi compagni, del mister e di tutta la Società viola”.


Già della juve


----------



## koti (5 Ottobre 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Già della juve


Occhio anche al Tottenham con Paratici, sicuramente Kane va via.


----------



## iceman. (5 Ottobre 2021)

Quanto guadagna ora e quanto gli ha offerto Rocco?


----------



## R41D3N (5 Ottobre 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Già della juve


Certo, se pagano pure questo in 15 rate a partire dal 2030 tutto è possibile ma solo per loro. Per il Milan 100 mln, tutti e subito.


----------



## Dexter (5 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Commisso con una nota ufficiale annuncia che Vlahovic non rinnoverà con la Fiorentina. Il serbo, dunque, va verso la cessione in estate. Sulle sue tracce le big italiane e club stranieri
> 
> Il Comunicato
> 
> “Dal mio arrivo a Firenze ho sempre promesso ai nostri tifosi che sarei stato sincero con loro e che non avrei mai fatto promesse che non potevo mantenere. Desidero, pertanto, aggiornare il Popolo Viola relativamente ad una questione di cui si è molto parlato e scritto in questi mesi, ovvero il rinnovo del contratto di Dusan Vlahovic. Come sapete la Fiorentina ha fatto un’offerta molto importante al calciatore, una proposta di contratto che lo avrebbe reso il giocatore più pagato della storia del Club. La nostra offerta era stata, inoltre, nel tempo migliorata in più occasioni per venire incontro alle richieste sia di Dusan che del suo entourage, ma, nonostante i nostri sforzi, la proposta di rinnovo non è stata accettata. In queste settimane in cui sono stato qui a Firenze ho provato personalmente a trovare una soluzione che potesse rendere felice il ragazzo ed il Club, ma, con mio grande dispiacere, ogni nostro tentativo e ogni nostro sforzo non è stato premiato. A me ed alla Fiorentina non resta altro che prendere atto della volontà del calciatore e del suo entourage e di conseguenza, individuare nel breve, soluzioni fattibili ed adeguate, per proseguire al meglio questa nuova ed entusiasmante stagione. In ogni caso Dusan Vlahovic ha un contratto che lo lega alla Fiorentina per i prossimi 21 mesi e siamo sicuri che il calciatore, come ha sempre dimostrato, darà il suo contributo per aiutare la squadra nel raggiungere i propri obiettivi, dimostrando la professionalità che lo ha contraddistinto da quando è arrivato a Firenze con il massimo rispetto dei nostri tifosi, dei suoi compagni, del mister e di tutta la Società viola”.


Il ragazzo é in scadenza 2023. Quindi hanno ben due sessioni per valutare il da farsi e non lasciarlo a 0 come dei polli, come abbiamo fatto noi con Donnarumma e rischiamo di fare con Kessie. Bravo Commisso, basta muoversi 1 anno in anticipo, e "bravo" il giocatore che concede del tempo, e di ricavare qualcosa dal cartellino, alla propria squadra.
Detto questo...Vlahovic é un 2000, ha tanta voglia di emergere, da noi ci starebbe alla grande. Magari. Non é la tipologia di prima punta che preferisco, ma non mi lamenterei di certo del suo acquisto 
Commisso gli ha offerto 5 anni a 4 milioni, ingaggio più alto di sempre nella storia della Fiorentina...io non credo pretenda molto di più di ingaggio, é più una questione di ambizioni


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (5 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Commisso con una nota ufficiale annuncia che Vlahovic non rinnoverà con la Fiorentina. Il serbo, dunque, va verso la cessione in estate. Sulle sue tracce le big italiane e club stranieri
> 
> Il Comunicato
> 
> “Dal mio arrivo a Firenze ho sempre promesso ai nostri tifosi che sarei stato sincero con loro e che non avrei mai fatto promesse che non potevo mantenere. Desidero, pertanto, aggiornare il Popolo Viola relativamente ad una questione di cui si è molto parlato e scritto in questi mesi, ovvero il rinnovo del contratto di Dusan Vlahovic. Come sapete la Fiorentina ha fatto un’offerta molto importante al calciatore, una proposta di contratto che lo avrebbe reso il giocatore più pagato della storia del Club. La nostra offerta era stata, inoltre, nel tempo migliorata in più occasioni per venire incontro alle richieste sia di Dusan che del suo entourage, ma, nonostante i nostri sforzi, la proposta di rinnovo non è stata accettata. In queste settimane in cui sono stato qui a Firenze ho provato personalmente a trovare una soluzione che potesse rendere felice il ragazzo ed il Club, ma, con mio grande dispiacere, ogni nostro tentativo e ogni nostro sforzo non è stato premiato. A me ed alla Fiorentina non resta altro che prendere atto della volontà del calciatore e del suo entourage e di conseguenza, individuare nel breve, soluzioni fattibili ed adeguate, per proseguire al meglio questa nuova ed entusiasmante stagione. In ogni caso Dusan Vlahovic ha un contratto che lo lega alla Fiorentina per i prossimi 21 mesi e siamo sicuri che il calciatore, come ha sempre dimostrato, darà il suo contributo per aiutare la squadra nel raggiungere i propri obiettivi, dimostrando la professionalità che lo ha contraddistinto da quando è arrivato a Firenze con il massimo rispetto dei nostri tifosi, dei suoi compagni, del mister e di tutta la Società viola”.



bè oramai bisogna farsene una ragione, è nel diritto dei calciatori andarsene a zero se vogliono. Ma anche il mercato dei cartellini si aggiusterà drasticamente, a meno di giovani con contratti lunghi. Comunque si creerà ancora più divario tra big e piccole, visto che queste ultime vivevano di plusvalenze. La UEFA dovrebbe fare qualcosa, tipo inserire limiti alle commissioni dei procuratori e magari % o quote minime per i giovani


----------



## Buciadignho (5 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Commisso con una nota ufficiale annuncia che Vlahovic non rinnoverà con la Fiorentina. Il serbo, dunque, va verso la cessione in estate. Sulle sue tracce le big italiane e club stranieri
> 
> Il Comunicato
> 
> “Dal mio arrivo a Firenze ho sempre promesso ai nostri tifosi che sarei stato sincero con loro e che non avrei mai fatto promesse che non potevo mantenere. Desidero, pertanto, aggiornare il Popolo Viola relativamente ad una questione di cui si è molto parlato e scritto in questi mesi, ovvero il rinnovo del contratto di Dusan Vlahovic. Come sapete la Fiorentina ha fatto un’offerta molto importante al calciatore, una proposta di contratto che lo avrebbe reso il giocatore più pagato della storia del Club. La nostra offerta era stata, inoltre, nel tempo migliorata in più occasioni per venire incontro alle richieste sia di Dusan che del suo entourage, ma, nonostante i nostri sforzi, la proposta di rinnovo non è stata accettata. In queste settimane in cui sono stato qui a Firenze ho provato personalmente a trovare una soluzione che potesse rendere felice il ragazzo ed il Club, ma, con mio grande dispiacere, ogni nostro tentativo e ogni nostro sforzo non è stato premiato. A me ed alla Fiorentina non resta altro che prendere atto della volontà del calciatore e del suo entourage e di conseguenza, individuare nel breve, soluzioni fattibili ed adeguate, per proseguire al meglio questa nuova ed entusiasmante stagione. In ogni caso Dusan Vlahovic ha un contratto che lo lega alla Fiorentina per i prossimi 21 mesi e siamo sicuri che il calciatore, come ha sempre dimostrato, darà il suo contributo per aiutare la squadra nel raggiungere i propri obiettivi, dimostrando la professionalità che lo ha contraddistinto da quando è arrivato a Firenze con il massimo rispetto dei nostri tifosi, dei suoi compagni, del mister e di tutta la Società viola”.


Che imbeccillata, si tutto bello, hai detto le cose in faccia ai tifosi (come se fossimo degli stupidi per capire cosa c'é dietro un Donnarumma o Chalanoglu...), ma vedrai come lo beccheranno adesso e come gli comprometteranno la stagione, con annessa perdita economica dovesse far male. Almeno cedilo e stai zitto...


----------



## The P (5 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Commisso con una nota ufficiale annuncia che Vlahovic non rinnoverà con la Fiorentina. Il serbo, dunque, va verso la cessione in estate. Sulle sue tracce le big italiane e club stranieri
> 
> Il Comunicato
> 
> “Dal mio arrivo a Firenze ho sempre promesso ai nostri tifosi che sarei stato sincero con loro e che non avrei mai fatto promesse che non potevo mantenere. Desidero, pertanto, aggiornare il Popolo Viola relativamente ad una questione di cui si è molto parlato e scritto in questi mesi, ovvero il rinnovo del contratto di Dusan Vlahovic. Come sapete la Fiorentina ha fatto un’offerta molto importante al calciatore, una proposta di contratto che lo avrebbe reso il giocatore più pagato della storia del Club. La nostra offerta era stata, inoltre, nel tempo migliorata in più occasioni per venire incontro alle richieste sia di Dusan che del suo entourage, ma, nonostante i nostri sforzi, la proposta di rinnovo non è stata accettata. In queste settimane in cui sono stato qui a Firenze ho provato personalmente a trovare una soluzione che potesse rendere felice il ragazzo ed il Club, ma, con mio grande dispiacere, ogni nostro tentativo e ogni nostro sforzo non è stato premiato. A me ed alla Fiorentina non resta altro che prendere atto della volontà del calciatore e del suo entourage e di conseguenza, individuare nel breve, soluzioni fattibili ed adeguate, per proseguire al meglio questa nuova ed entusiasmante stagione. In ogni caso Dusan Vlahovic ha un contratto che lo lega alla Fiorentina per i prossimi 21 mesi e siamo sicuri che il calciatore, come ha sempre dimostrato, darà il suo contributo per aiutare la squadra nel raggiungere i propri obiettivi, dimostrando la professionalità che lo ha contraddistinto da quando è arrivato a Firenze con il massimo rispetto dei nostri tifosi, dei suoi compagni, del mister e di tutta la Società viola”.


Da prendere subito. Sarebbe davvero ideale per il nostro attacco.


----------



## ilPresidente (5 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Commisso con una nota ufficiale annuncia che Vlahovic non rinnoverà con la Fiorentina. Il serbo, dunque, va verso la cessione in estate. Sulle sue tracce le big italiane e club stranieri
> 
> Il Comunicato
> 
> “Dal mio arrivo a Firenze ho sempre promesso ai nostri tifosi che sarei stato sincero con loro e che non avrei mai fatto promesse che non potevo mantenere. Desidero, pertanto, aggiornare il Popolo Viola relativamente ad una questione di cui si è molto parlato e scritto in questi mesi, ovvero il rinnovo del contratto di Dusan Vlahovic. Come sapete la Fiorentina ha fatto un’offerta molto importante al calciatore, una proposta di contratto che lo avrebbe reso il giocatore più pagato della storia del Club. La nostra offerta era stata, inoltre, nel tempo migliorata in più occasioni per venire incontro alle richieste sia di Dusan che del suo entourage, ma, nonostante i nostri sforzi, la proposta di rinnovo non è stata accettata. In queste settimane in cui sono stato qui a Firenze ho provato personalmente a trovare una soluzione che potesse rendere felice il ragazzo ed il Club, ma, con mio grande dispiacere, ogni nostro tentativo e ogni nostro sforzo non è stato premiato. A me ed alla Fiorentina non resta altro che prendere atto della volontà del calciatore e del suo entourage e di conseguenza, individuare nel breve, soluzioni fattibili ed adeguate, per proseguire al meglio questa nuova ed entusiasmante stagione. In ogni caso Dusan Vlahovic ha un contratto che lo lega alla Fiorentina per i prossimi 21 mesi e siamo sicuri che il calciatore, come ha sempre dimostrato, darà il suo contributo per aiutare la squadra nel raggiungere i propri obiettivi, dimostrando la professionalità che lo ha contraddistinto da quando è arrivato a Firenze con il massimo rispetto dei nostri tifosi, dei suoi compagni, del mister e di tutta la Società viola”.



In paragone Galliani era Churchill
Cocco bello Commisso pensa di gestire il club come la pescheria

si preoccupa più di pararsi il cu.bo dagli strli dei tifosi - giustificandoli e potenziandoli - che non dei suoi giocatori
Ora la piazza - che non perdonerà nulla al ragazzo - sarà contro il giocatore
Uno scenario:
Immaginate se uscisse la notizia che sarà dirottato alla Juve, la quale - guarda caso - farà l'offerta più gradita al giocatore, magari infilando in una mega-plusvalenza il ritorno della Bernarda a casa [Vlahovic valutato 90M pagabili con Bernardeschi a 40M e 50M cash in 4 anni + un giovane carneade valutato 10M], un incubo
Rocco aiuta Andrea e poi viene puntalmente fiocinato, da ridere 
Anzi, magari il prossimo anno lo aiutano comunque ad arrivare in EL, magari facendogli prendere Lucca, via Chiellini DS del Pisa e girandogli qualche esubero

Con questa pessima gestione della comunicazione immaginate un altro scenario:
Tifosi in rivolta [posso capirli] contro il ragazzo - che resta un ragazzino - e prestazioni che crollano, come il prezzo di vendita. Morale, La fiorentina perde il 30% del valore e magari anche 15 pt in classifica

Queste vicende, per quanto dispiaccia che i giocatori vadano via, vanno gestite nel silenzio degli uffici della Sede

La prossima che faraà Rocco sarà rendere publico lo stipendio di qualche giocatore?


----------



## ilPresidente (5 Ottobre 2021)

Un'ultima cosa. 
Questa 'genialata' consegna la Dirigenza viola in mano ai tifosi. 
Se loro protestano la società si mette a pecora. 
Vi raccontiamo tutto perchè abbiamo paura che voi vi arrabbiate.

Clown


----------



## mil77 (5 Ottobre 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Già della juve


E lo paga con i soldi del monopoli? Oppure Rocco gli regala anche lui con pagamento tra 2 anni?


----------



## ilPresidente (5 Ottobre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> E lo paga con i soldi del monopoli? Oppure Rocco gli regala anche lui con pagamento tra 2 anni?



La seconda che hai detto. Rocco ha capito che qualche punto qui e lì può arrotondarlo. 
Delle buone 'decisioni' valgono più di un buon mediano.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (5 Ottobre 2021)

The P ha scritto:


> Da prendere subito. Sarebbe davvero ideale per il nostro attacco.


non che mi dispiaccia, ma io per il nostro gioco vedrei meglio un attazccante alla Suarez/Aguero come tipologia.


----------



## Buciadignho (5 Ottobre 2021)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> Un'ultima cosa.
> Questa 'genialata' consegna la Dirigenza viola in mano ai tifosi.
> Se loro protestano la società si mette a pecora.
> Vi raccontiamo tutto perchè abbiamo paura che voi vi arrabbiate.
> ...


Ma poi secondo me é ancora più stupido cosi, cioé veramente credono che il tifoso sia un rimbambito tale da non sapere che dinamiche ci sono dietro il rinnovo? Non sarebbe stato più utile andare dal giocatore e fare un patto?

"Dusan, vuoi andare a competere per obbiettivi migliori perché sei giovane e forte. Lo capisco, ed il prossimo anno ti prometto di cederti. Pero' devi dare il massimo e io diro' davanti a tutti per proteggerti dai più esaltati, che il rinnovo si sta discutendo."

Poi con un Vlahovic a metà perdono tanti punti, ma veramente tanti. Inconcepibile tenersi un giocatore in queste condizioni, qui si che vale la tribuna. Fiero di non avere i Rocco, i Lotito o i De Laurentis come presidente. Anzi fierissimo.


----------



## enigmistic02 (5 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Commisso con una nota ufficiale annuncia che Vlahovic non rinnoverà con la Fiorentina. Il serbo, dunque, va verso la cessione in estate. Sulle sue tracce le big italiane e club stranieri
> 
> Il Comunicato
> 
> “Dal mio arrivo a Firenze ho sempre promesso ai nostri tifosi che sarei stato sincero con loro e che non avrei mai fatto promesse che non potevo mantenere. Desidero, pertanto, aggiornare il Popolo Viola relativamente ad una questione di cui si è molto parlato e scritto in questi mesi, ovvero il rinnovo del contratto di Dusan Vlahovic. Come sapete la Fiorentina ha fatto un’offerta molto importante al calciatore, una proposta di contratto che lo avrebbe reso il giocatore più pagato della storia del Club. La nostra offerta era stata, inoltre, nel tempo migliorata in più occasioni per venire incontro alle richieste sia di Dusan che del suo entourage, ma, nonostante i nostri sforzi, la proposta di rinnovo non è stata accettata. In queste settimane in cui sono stato qui a Firenze ho provato personalmente a trovare una soluzione che potesse rendere felice il ragazzo ed il Club, ma, con mio grande dispiacere, ogni nostro tentativo e ogni nostro sforzo non è stato premiato. A me ed alla Fiorentina non resta altro che prendere atto della volontà del calciatore e del suo entourage e di conseguenza, individuare nel breve, soluzioni fattibili ed adeguate, per proseguire al meglio questa nuova ed entusiasmante stagione. In ogni caso Dusan Vlahovic ha un contratto che lo lega alla Fiorentina per i prossimi 21 mesi e siamo sicuri che il calciatore, come ha sempre dimostrato, darà il suo contributo per aiutare la squadra nel raggiungere i propri obiettivi, dimostrando la professionalità che lo ha contraddistinto da quando è arrivato a Firenze con il massimo rispetto dei nostri tifosi, dei suoi compagni, del mister e di tutta la Società viola”.


Avrebbe fatto miglior servizio a sé stesso e alla Fiorentina se avesse aspettato la fine della stagione e, una volta ceduto a suon di milioni, DOPO avesse dato spiegazioni. 

Comunque io riesco ad apprezzarne la franchezza, che in un mondo di finti e squali non è mai da biasimare.


----------



## ilPresidente (5 Ottobre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> non che mi dispiaccia, ma io per il nostro gioco vedrei meglio un attazccante alla Suarez/Aguero come tipologia.



Benzema !

Ibrahimovic dirigente.


----------



## Buciadignho (5 Ottobre 2021)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Avrebbe fatto miglior servizio a sé stesso e alla Fiorentina se avesse aspettato la fine della stagione e, una volta ceduto a suon di milioni, DOPO avesse dato spiegazioni.
> 
> Comunque io riesco ad apprezzarne la franchezza, che in un mondo di finti e squali non è mai da biasimare.


Questa non é franchezza! Occhio a non confondere le cose, Rocco sta chiaramente facendo un attentato al giocatore, a costo di rimetterci dei soldi a fine stagione. Secondo me ha anche già fissato il prezzo, e non si schioderà. Preferisce perderlo a 0...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (5 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Commisso con una nota ufficiale annuncia che Vlahovic non rinnoverà con la Fiorentina. Il serbo, dunque, va verso la cessione in estate. Sulle sue tracce le big italiane e club stranieri
> 
> Il Comunicato
> 
> “Dal mio arrivo a Firenze ho sempre promesso ai nostri tifosi che sarei stato sincero con loro e che non avrei mai fatto promesse che non potevo mantenere. Desidero, pertanto, aggiornare il Popolo Viola relativamente ad una questione di cui si è molto parlato e scritto in questi mesi, ovvero il rinnovo del contratto di Dusan Vlahovic. Come sapete la Fiorentina ha fatto un’offerta molto importante al calciatore, una proposta di contratto che lo avrebbe reso il giocatore più pagato della storia del Club. La nostra offerta era stata, inoltre, nel tempo migliorata in più occasioni per venire incontro alle richieste sia di Dusan che del suo entourage, ma, nonostante i nostri sforzi, la proposta di rinnovo non è stata accettata. In queste settimane in cui sono stato qui a Firenze ho provato personalmente a trovare una soluzione che potesse rendere felice il ragazzo ed il Club, ma, con mio grande dispiacere, ogni nostro tentativo e ogni nostro sforzo non è stato premiato. A me ed alla Fiorentina non resta altro che prendere atto della volontà del calciatore e del suo entourage e di conseguenza, individuare nel breve, soluzioni fattibili ed adeguate, per proseguire al meglio questa nuova ed entusiasmante stagione. In ogni caso Dusan Vlahovic ha un contratto che lo lega alla Fiorentina per i prossimi 21 mesi e siamo sicuri che il calciatore, come ha sempre dimostrato, darà il suo contributo per aiutare la squadra nel raggiungere i propri obiettivi, dimostrando la professionalità che lo ha contraddistinto da quando è arrivato a Firenze con il massimo rispetto dei nostri tifosi, dei suoi compagni, del mister e di tutta la Società viola”.


tempistiche proprio sballate, cosa gli costava parlare a fine stagione? adesso ha creato un clima ostile nei confronti del calciatore


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Ottobre 2021)

Dai ragazzi, ne abbiamo già parlato. 
Sta capitando anche a noi di aver giocatori a zero e qualcuno critica come si muove il Milan a livello di comunicazione. 
Vedrete ora a reagire così di pancia come Hommisso cosa succede, le squadre di calcio vanno gestite con calma e lungimiranza non facendo comunicati per tener buono qualcuno


----------



## diavolo (5 Ottobre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo chi abbia consigliato Mr Okkey, i panni sporchi non vanno mai lavati in pubblico. Errore clamoroso di comunicazione.
> Una mossa del genere non può che portare malumore e disastri alla squadra che conta in Vlahovic il suo gioiello più promettente.
> Poi si sa, il calcio è strano.. magari tra 2 mesi cambiava idea. Ora con molta probabilità ti sei perso il giocatore agli occhi dei tifosi. Pessima idea.


Avrebbe dovuto mandarlo in vacanza premio alle olimpiadi come abbiamo fatto noi con Kessie.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Ottobre 2021)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Avrebbe dovuto mandarlo in vacanza premio alle olimpiadi come abbiamo fatto noi con Kessie.


Però dai facciamo i seri, Kessie ha deciso di andare alle olimpiadi e ci è andato. 
Il Milan non gli ha chiesto di non andare perché non sarebbe stato giusto.


----------



## rossonero71 (5 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Commisso con una nota ufficiale annuncia che Vlahovic non rinnoverà con la Fiorentina. Il serbo, dunque, va verso la cessione in estate. Sulle sue tracce le big italiane e club stranieri
> 
> Il Comunicato
> 
> “Dal mio arrivo a Firenze ho sempre promesso ai nostri tifosi che sarei stato sincero con loro e che non avrei mai fatto promesse che non potevo mantenere. Desidero, pertanto, aggiornare il Popolo Viola relativamente ad una questione di cui si è molto parlato e scritto in questi mesi, ovvero il rinnovo del contratto di Dusan Vlahovic. Come sapete la Fiorentina ha fatto un’offerta molto importante al calciatore, una proposta di contratto che lo avrebbe reso il giocatore più pagato della storia del Club. La nostra offerta era stata, inoltre, nel tempo migliorata in più occasioni per venire incontro alle richieste sia di Dusan che del suo entourage, ma, nonostante i nostri sforzi, la proposta di rinnovo non è stata accettata. In queste settimane in cui sono stato qui a Firenze ho provato personalmente a trovare una soluzione che potesse rendere felice il ragazzo ed il Club, ma, con mio grande dispiacere, ogni nostro tentativo e ogni nostro sforzo non è stato premiato. A me ed alla Fiorentina non resta altro che prendere atto della volontà del calciatore e del suo entourage e di conseguenza, individuare nel breve, soluzioni fattibili ed adeguate, per proseguire al meglio questa nuova ed entusiasmante stagione. In ogni caso Dusan Vlahovic ha un contratto che lo lega alla Fiorentina per i prossimi 21 mesi e siamo sicuri che il calciatore, come ha sempre dimostrato, darà il suo contributo per aiutare la squadra nel raggiungere i propri obiettivi, dimostrando la professionalità che lo ha contraddistinto da quando è arrivato a Firenze con il massimo rispetto dei nostri tifosi, dei suoi compagni, del mister e di tutta la Società viola”.


Sono stati onesti e trasparenti.
Adesso vediamo se Vlahovic mantiene la parola e fa incassare qualcosa alla Fiorentina.


----------



## Davidoff (5 Ottobre 2021)

Finirà ai ladri, come tutti i big della Florentia Viola da tempo immemore, con comodo pagamento decennale.


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Ottobre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo chi abbia consigliato Mr Okkey, i panni sporchi non vanno mai lavati in pubblico. Errore clamoroso di comunicazione.
> Una mossa del genere non può che portare malumore e disastri alla squadra che conta in Vlahovic il suo gioiello più promettente.
> Poi si sa, il calcio è strano.. magari tra 2 mesi cambiava idea. Ora con molta probabilità ti sei perso il giocatore agli occhi dei tifosi. Pessima idea.


figuriamoci, i panni sporchi del milan infatti non li sa nessuno.
che donnarumma e kessie sarebbero andati via a zero è rimasto un segreto fino alla fine proprio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Ottobre 2021)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Il ragazzo é in scadenza 2023. Quindi hanno ben due sessioni per valutare il da farsi e non lasciarlo a 0 come dei polli, come abbiamo fatto noi con Donnarumma e rischiamo di fare con Kessie. Bravo Commisso, basta muoversi 1 anno in anticipo, e "bravo" il giocatore che concede del tempo, e di ricavare qualcosa dal cartellino, alla propria squadra.
> Detto questo...Vlahovic é un 2000, ha tanta voglia di emergere, da noi ci starebbe alla grande. Magari. Non é la tipologia di prima punta che preferisco, ma non mi lamenterei di certo del suo acquisto


non è il giocatore che concede tempo ma rocco che se lo prende.


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Ottobre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> tempistiche proprio sballate, cosa gli costava parlare a fine stagione? adesso ha creato un clima ostile nei confronti del calciatore


come se verso kessie e donnarumma non ci fosse stato e non ci fosse clima ostile.
quante scuse insensate...


----------



## ilPresidente (5 Ottobre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Sono stati onesti e trasparenti.
> Adesso vediamo se Vlahovic mantiene la parola e fa incassare qualcosa alla Fiorentina.



Ma se non firma ora le cose sono due : a) ha un ego smisurato del genere 'Ibra / Dio' e una sfera di cristallo sotto il cuscino che gli consente di vedere il futuro, con zero infortuni e carriera spiegata in nazionale, b) hanno già in mano un accordo a TRE ragazzo, Rocco e Juve/Nuova società. 

La Rube non pagherà mai 50M per il ragazzo, figuratevi 70M. Semplice: si pomperanno all'inverosimile le quotazioni di Kajo, quella di Pluto, Bernarda, Kalimero e si promette a Rocco un posto alla tavola degli amici. Valutazione a 70M del giocatore, inserimento di contropartita. Il resto in 4 anni. 

OT. Attenzione che il caso della Juve è diverso da quello dei prescritti: la Rube ha soldi infiniti, l'Inter è alla canna del gas. Elkan è stanco di perderci senza un piano aziendale - perchè Agnello è un asino in realtà - ma sarà contento di finanziare un nuovo aumento di capitale con un nuovo Presidente per dargli un impulso positivo con l'idea di potersi poi automantenere. Il nuovo corso scolorito sarà senza Nedved-Raiola e forse senza Agnelli.​


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Ottobre 2021)

Gran comportamento di Rocco.
Ha informato i tifosi e allo stesso tempo messo alle corde il giocatore/procuratore che giocavano a rimbalzarsi le domande sui rinnovi di contratto.
Probabilmente Rocco ha già un prezzo in mente,e perderlo per perderlo,accetterà solamente quella cifra o Dusan passerà anche la prossima stagione a Firenze,con tanto di tifosi inferociti.

Questi sono i comportamenti corretti,in primis verso i tifosi.
Se il giocatore non ha le palle di dire la verità,deve inserirsi (come in questo caso) la società e dissipare ogni dubbio.

Invece da noi le cose si sanno solamente dai giornali,e non è neanche detto che siano articoli veritieri.
E' stato veramente offerto un contratto da 8 milioni a Donnarumma ? BOH
E' stato veramente offerto un contratto da 6.5 milioni a kessie ? BOH


----------



## Route66 (5 Ottobre 2021)

Forse la domanda da porsi(o meglio, da porre a Mr. Okkeyyy...) è perchè non sia stato venduto all'AtleticoM. che mi pare in tempi non sospetti avesse offerto un bel pacco di soldi alla Fiore.
Mah....misteri.


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E' stato veramente offerto un contratto da 8 milioni a Donnarumma ? BOH
> E' stato veramente offerto un contratto da 6.5 milioni a kessie ? BOH


Ma sinceramente che gliene frega al tifoso?
Se anche avessero offerto veramente un contratto da 8 milioni a Donnarumma non significa che fosse la cosa giusta e che lui se lo meritasse. Idem per Kessie.
Ci sarebbero tifosi sollevati a sapere che NON sono stati offerti quei contratti. Io sarei sicuramente tra quelli.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Ottobre 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ma sinceramente che gliene frega al tifoso?
> Se anche avessero offerto veramente un contratto da 8 milioni a Donnarumma non significa che fosse la cosa giusta e che lui se lo meritasse. Idem per Kessie.
> Ci sarebbero tifosi sollevati a sapere che NON sono stati offerti quei contratti. Io sarei sicuramente tra quelli.



Frega che anche noi tifosi "meritiamo" un minimo di chiarezza,non credi ?
Sinceramente di Donnarumma non mi importa nulla,sono contento che si sia levato dai maroni,quindi che ci sia stato o no l'offerta da 8,poco mi importa.

Per Kessie invece il discorso è diverso.
Perchè ora tutti gli stanno andando contro (a torto o ragione) per la questione delle dichiarazioni fatte e per il rinnovo in fase di stallo.
Però ricordo che l'anno scorso in tanti di quelli che ora gli vanno contro,erano disposti (sempre parlando con la tasca di elliott eh  ) ad offrire 7 milioni a lui e sbolognare ibra e il suo stipendione.
Perchè effettivamente stava giocando in una maniera veramente assurda e meritava un rinnovo a cifre ben più alte di quelle attuali.

Quindi un conto è che il Milan offra realmente 6.5 milioni al giocatore e lui rifiuti il rinnovo,quindi la 'colpa' è esclusivamente sua.
Altro conto è sapere che il Milan magari non si schioda da un'offerta da 3.5 milioni (o da 4 milioni,visto che in teoria ancora adesso esiste il tetto dei 4 milioni). In questo caso anche la società ha la sua parte di colpa.

Invece rimanendo muti e facendo parlare giornali e tifosi,la colpa alla fine ricade sempre e comunque sul giocatore.


----------



## rossonero71 (5 Ottobre 2021)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Avrebbe dovuto mandarlo in vacanza premio alle olimpiadi come abbiamo fatto noi con Kessie.


Messaggio da incorniciare


ilPresidente ha scritto:


> Ma se non firma ora le cose sono due : a) ha un ego smisurato del genere 'Ibra / Dio' e una sfera di cristallo sotto il cuscino che gli consente di vedere il futuro, con zero infortuni e carriera spiegata in nazionale, b) hanno già in mano un accordo a TRE ragazzo, Rocco e Juve/Nuova società.
> 
> La Rube non pagherà mai 50M per il ragazzo, figuratevi 70M. Semplice: si pomperanno all'inverosimile le quotazioni di Kajo, quella di Pluto, Bernarda, Kalimero e si promette a Rocco un posto alla tavola degli amici. Valutazione a 70M del giocatore, inserimento di contropartita. Il resto in 4 anni.
> 
> OT. Attenzione che il caso della Juve è diverso da quello dei prescritti: la Rube ha soldi infiniti, l'Inter è alla canna del gas. Elkan è stanco di perderci senza un piano aziendale - perchè Agnello è un asino in realtà - ma sarà contento di finanziare un nuovo aumento di capitale con un nuovo Presidente per dargli un impulso positivo con l'idea di potersi poi automantenere. Il nuovo corso scolorito sarà senza Nedved-Raiola e forse senza Agnelli.​


Molto probabilmente ci hai preso.

Comunque il concetto è sempre lo stesso, non perdere un capitale.

Nessuno vieta di cambiare squadra, nessuno vieta di andare a guadagnare di più, ma non se stupri il tuo club a cui devi tutto.

Non si sputa nel piatto dove si è mangiato.


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Quindi un conto è che il Milan offra realmente 6.5 milioni al giocatore e lui rifiuti il rinnovo,quindi la 'colpa' è esclusivamente sua.
> Altro conto è sapere che il Milan magari non si schioda da un'offerta da 3.5 milioni (o da 4 milioni,visto che in teoria ancora adesso esiste il tetto dei 4 milioni). In questo caso anche la società ha la sua parte di colpa.
> 
> Invece rimanendo muti e facendo parlare giornali e tifosi,la colpa alla fine ricade sempre e comunque sul giocatore.


La colpa ricade sul giocatore perché lui si è sbilanciato dicendo che rinnovava sicuro.
Una trattativa da che mondo e mondo si conclude solo se entrambe le parti sono contente, se non si conclude c'è una parte di colpa da entrambe le parti, in tal caso il compito della società agli occhi dei tifosi è quello di sostituire adeguatamente il giocatore, non di rinnovare allo stipendio che i tifosi ritengono opportuno a costo di farli contenti.
A me quanto hanno offerto o non offerto sinceramente non importa niente.

I giocatori che la società ritiene indispensabili per il progetto li rinnoverà, e lo stesso per i calciatori rinnoveranno se credono davvero nel progetto. Come hanno fatto Calabria e Tonali, non a caso i migliori in questo inizio di stagione.


----------



## The P (5 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Commisso con una nota ufficiale annuncia che Vlahovic non rinnoverà con la Fiorentina. Il serbo, dunque, va verso la cessione in estate. Sulle sue tracce le big italiane e club stranieri
> 
> Il Comunicato
> 
> “Dal mio arrivo a Firenze ho sempre promesso ai nostri tifosi che sarei stato sincero con loro e che non avrei mai fatto promesse che non potevo mantenere. Desidero, pertanto, aggiornare il Popolo Viola relativamente ad una questione di cui si è molto parlato e scritto in questi mesi, ovvero il rinnovo del contratto di Dusan Vlahovic. Come sapete la Fiorentina ha fatto un’offerta molto importante al calciatore, una proposta di contratto che lo avrebbe reso il giocatore più pagato della storia del Club. La nostra offerta era stata, inoltre, nel tempo migliorata in più occasioni per venire incontro alle richieste sia di Dusan che del suo entourage, ma, nonostante i nostri sforzi, la proposta di rinnovo non è stata accettata. In queste settimane in cui sono stato qui a Firenze ho provato personalmente a trovare una soluzione che potesse rendere felice il ragazzo ed il Club, ma, con mio grande dispiacere, ogni nostro tentativo e ogni nostro sforzo non è stato premiato. A me ed alla Fiorentina non resta altro che prendere atto della volontà del calciatore e del suo entourage e di conseguenza, individuare nel breve, soluzioni fattibili ed adeguate, per proseguire al meglio questa nuova ed entusiasmante stagione. In ogni caso Dusan Vlahovic ha un contratto che lo lega alla Fiorentina per i prossimi 21 mesi e siamo sicuri che il calciatore, come ha sempre dimostrato, darà il suo contributo per aiutare la squadra nel raggiungere i propri obiettivi, dimostrando la professionalità che lo ha contraddistinto da quando è arrivato a Firenze con il massimo rispetto dei nostri tifosi, dei suoi compagni, del mister e di tutta la Società viola”.



Sto leggendo lezioni su come si gestisce la comunicazione a Commisso, un self-made man che ha costruito un impero miliardario da solo.

Inoltre, sempre per difendere la società, leggo che "i panni sporchi si lavano in casa".
Eh si certo... infatti l'anno scorso della situazione Donnarumma-Calhanoglu non se n'è parlato e Calha nel girone di ritorno non è sparito, anzi, è stato decisivo.
Così come quest'anno di Kessie non si parla mai e se il calciatore non gioca bene nessuno tira fuori la storia del contratto.

Bah... non capisco.


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Ottobre 2021)

Tornando on topic per la Fiorentina che non ha obiettivi è molto più semplice fare questo tipo di comunicazioni a un anno e mezzo dalla scadenza. Il Milan non trarrebbe alcun vantaggio a fare simili comunicazioni.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Ottobre 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> La colpa ricade sul giocatore perché lui si è sbilanciato dicendo che rinnovava sicuro.
> Una trattativa da che mondo e mondo si conclude solo se entrambe le parti sono contente, se non si conclude c'è una parte di colpa da entrambe le parti, in tal caso il compito della società agli occhi dei tifosi è quello di sostituire adeguatamente il giocatore, non di rinnovare allo stipendio che i tifosi ritengono opportuno a costo di farli contenti.
> A me quanto hanno offerto o non offerto sinceramente non importa niente.
> 
> *I giocatori che la società ritiene indispensabili per il progetto li rinnoverà, e lo stesso per i calciatori rinnoveranno se credono davvero nel progetto. Come hanno fatto Calabria e Tonali, non a caso i migliori in questo inizio di stagione.*


Hai fatto proprio 2 nomi che cadono a fagiolo 
1 si è "accontentato" di 2 milioni e l'altro si è "accontentato" di decurtarsi lo stipendio.

Mentre i rinnovi veri (VERI,di quelli che potrebbero far aprire veramente il portafoglio ad Elliott) ancora non arrivano.
Theo Hernandez dopo 3 stagioni prende ancora 1.5 milioni di stipendio (stessa cifra che prende Castillejo,tanto per intenderci. Quasi la stessa cifra che percepisce Krunic. E guarda 1 pò,Theo prende addirittura meno di un Conti qualsiasi)

Stesso discorso per Bennacer,anche lui fermo a 1.5 milioni e il rinnovo non si vede.

Quindi mi verrebbe a pensare che anche kessie si trovi in questo limbo,con un Milan molto riluttante ad aumentare il monte ingaggi.


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Hai fatto proprio 2 nomi che cadono a fagiolo
> 1 si è "accontentato" di 2 milioni e l'altro si è "accontentato" di decurtarsi lo stipendio.
> 
> Mentre i rinnovi veri (VERI,di quelli che potrebbero far aprire veramente il portafoglio ad Elliott) ancora non arrivano.
> ...


Quindi se si sono accontentati dov'è il tuo problema?? Se non è un problema per loro dev'esserlo per il tifoso?
Donnarumma, Calhanoglu, Kessie e Romagnoli 2 anni fa sarebbero stati titolari inamovibili, adesso non più, ergo la società ha lavorato benissimo. 
Kessie e Romagnoli se vogliono rinnovare lo devono fare alle condizioni del MILAN, non le tue.
Per Theo e Bennacer, se rimarranno inamovibili, sono sicuro che si opererà diversamente.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Ottobre 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Quindi se si sono accontentati dov'è il tuo problema?? Se non è un problema per loro dev'esserlo per il tifoso?
> Donnarumma, Calhanoglu, Kessie e Romagnoli 2 anni fa sarebbero stati titolari inamovibili, adesso non più, ergo la società ha lavorato benissimo.
> Kessie e Romagnoli se vogliono rinnovare lo devono fare alle condizioni del MILAN, non le tue.
> Per Theo e Bennacer, se rimarranno inamovibili, sono sicuro che si opererà diversamente.



Infatti quando parlo di chiarezza mi riferisco proprio a questo,tenendo sempre la bocca chiusa (per quale motivo non si sa,spero che nessuno tiri fuori la storiella dello stile Milan) si creano queste incomprensioni. 

Basterebbe semplicemente dirlo,punto.
Ma che sia la società a parlare,non presunte testate giornalistiche.


----------



## Buciadignho (5 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Frega che anche noi tifosi "meritiamo" un minimo di chiarezza,non credi ?
> Sinceramente di Donnarumma non mi importa nulla,sono contento che si sia levato dai maroni,quindi che ci sia stato o no l'offerta da 8,poco mi importa.
> 
> Per Kessie invece il discorso è diverso.
> ...


Ma ancora questa storia? Non sta in piedi dai… non possiamo estrapolare ciò che più ci piace dai giornali e etichettare come falso ciò che non ci piace. Che poi non sbagliano quasi mai quando parlano di rinnovi e cifre, sbagliano sul mercato come spesso vediamo. Ma le cifre si sono rivelate esatte al 99% dei casi, ora sembra che andiamo a dare la metà di quanto detto dai giornali. Un po’ di equilibrio, non siamo sempre barboni e tirchi…


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Commisso con una nota ufficiale annuncia che Vlahovic non rinnoverà con la Fiorentina. Il serbo, dunque, va verso la cessione in estate. Sulle sue tracce le big italiane e club stranieri
> 
> Il Comunicato
> 
> “Dal mio arrivo a Firenze ho sempre promesso ai nostri tifosi che sarei stato sincero con loro e che non avrei mai fatto promesse che non potevo mantenere. Desidero, pertanto, aggiornare il Popolo Viola relativamente ad una questione di cui si è molto parlato e scritto in questi mesi, ovvero il rinnovo del contratto di Dusan Vlahovic. Come sapete la Fiorentina ha fatto un’offerta molto importante al calciatore, una proposta di contratto che lo avrebbe reso il giocatore più pagato della storia del Club. La nostra offerta era stata, inoltre, nel tempo migliorata in più occasioni per venire incontro alle richieste sia di Dusan che del suo entourage, ma, nonostante i nostri sforzi, la proposta di rinnovo non è stata accettata. In queste settimane in cui sono stato qui a Firenze ho provato personalmente a trovare una soluzione che potesse rendere felice il ragazzo ed il Club, ma, con mio grande dispiacere, ogni nostro tentativo e ogni nostro sforzo non è stato premiato. A me ed alla Fiorentina non resta altro che prendere atto della volontà del calciatore e del suo entourage e di conseguenza, individuare nel breve, soluzioni fattibili ed adeguate, per proseguire al meglio questa nuova ed entusiasmante stagione. In ogni caso Dusan Vlahovic ha un contratto che lo lega alla Fiorentina per i prossimi 21 mesi e siamo sicuri che il calciatore, come ha sempre dimostrato, darà il suo contributo per aiutare la squadra nel raggiungere i propri obiettivi, dimostrando la professionalità che lo ha contraddistinto da quando è arrivato a Firenze con il massimo rispetto dei nostri tifosi, dei suoi compagni, del mister e di tutta la Società viola”.


Prendiamolo a gennaio per giugno al posto di Ibra su.. 35 milioni più bonus


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Infatti quando parlo di chiarezza mi riferisco proprio a questo,tenendo sempre la bocca chiusa (per quale motivo non si sa,spero che nessuno tiri fuori la storiella dello stile Milan) si creano queste incomprensioni.
> 
> Basterebbe semplicemente dirlo,punto.
> Ma che sia la società a parlare,non presunte testate giornalistiche.


Io penso che la comunicazione chiara e seria debba essere in primis tra la società e i giocatori. Quello che filtra all'esterno verrà sempre in qualche modo dirottato o ingigantito dai media. La società parla poco perché l'ambiente nello spogliatoio viene prima di tutto. Ed è un ambiente ben più limpido di anni fa dove i giocatori passavano notizie ai media e incasinavano il lavoro di allenatori e società, quindi a oggi è un ambiente che va protetto secondo me


----------



## Buciadignho (5 Ottobre 2021)

The P ha scritto:


> Sto leggendo lezioni su come si gestisce la comunicazione a Commisso, un self-made man che ha costruito un impero miliardario da solo.
> 
> Inoltre, sempre per difendere la società, leggo che "i panni sporchi si lavano in casa".
> Eh si certo... infatti l'anno scorso della situazione Donnarumma-Calhanoglu non se n'è parlato e Calha nel girone di ritorno non è sparito, anzi, è stato decisivo.
> ...


Ma Chala quando mai non è sparito? Anzi quando mai è stato presente? A me sembra palese che Commisso stia facendo esclusivamente i suoi interessi, per coprirsi la faccia visto che cedere Chiesa non è proprio andata giù a tutti. Lo scopo è quello di non inimicarsi i tifosi, ma se permetti Maldini certe cose le vive da 50 anni, e non nel mondo della TV, ma in quello vero. Sa cosa vuol dire spogliatoio e squadra, e mi sembra che i risultati siano tutti dalla sua parte.


----------



## livestrong (5 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Commisso con una nota ufficiale annuncia che Vlahovic non rinnoverà con la Fiorentina. Il serbo, dunque, va verso la cessione in estate. Sulle sue tracce le big italiane e club stranieri
> 
> Il Comunicato
> 
> “Dal mio arrivo a Firenze ho sempre promesso ai nostri tifosi che sarei stato sincero con loro e che non avrei mai fatto promesse che non potevo mantenere. Desidero, pertanto, aggiornare il Popolo Viola relativamente ad una questione di cui si è molto parlato e scritto in questi mesi, ovvero il rinnovo del contratto di Dusan Vlahovic. Come sapete la Fiorentina ha fatto un’offerta molto importante al calciatore, una proposta di contratto che lo avrebbe reso il giocatore più pagato della storia del Club. La nostra offerta era stata, inoltre, nel tempo migliorata in più occasioni per venire incontro alle richieste sia di Dusan che del suo entourage, ma, nonostante i nostri sforzi, la proposta di rinnovo non è stata accettata. In queste settimane in cui sono stato qui a Firenze ho provato personalmente a trovare una soluzione che potesse rendere felice il ragazzo ed il Club, ma, con mio grande dispiacere, ogni nostro tentativo e ogni nostro sforzo non è stato premiato. A me ed alla Fiorentina non resta altro che prendere atto della volontà del calciatore e del suo entourage e di conseguenza, individuare nel breve, soluzioni fattibili ed adeguate, per proseguire al meglio questa nuova ed entusiasmante stagione. In ogni caso Dusan Vlahovic ha un contratto che lo lega alla Fiorentina per i prossimi 21 mesi e siamo sicuri che il calciatore, come ha sempre dimostrato, darà il suo contributo per aiutare la squadra nel raggiungere i propri obiettivi, dimostrando la professionalità che lo ha contraddistinto da quando è arrivato a Firenze con il massimo rispetto dei nostri tifosi, dei suoi compagni, del mister e di tutta la Società viola”.


Credo che Commisso abbia fatto bene: il giocatore evidentemente se ne vuole andare. A questo punto conviene metterlo spalle al muro e far valere l'arma che rimane ai viola, ovvero la durata ancora piuttosto lunga del contratto. La Fiorentina ha altri obiettivi rispetto al Milan, inutile secondo me fare paragoni tra le due società. Da quando vlahovic ha iniziato a far qualche gol sapevamo tutti che era una questione di tempo prima che se ne andasse


----------



## rossonero71 (5 Ottobre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ma Chala quando mai non è sparito? Anzi quando mai è stato presente? A me sembra palese che Commisso stia facendo esclusivamente i suoi interessi, per coprirsi la faccia visto che cedere Chiesa non è proprio andata giù a tutti. Lo scopo è quello di non inimicarsi i tifosi, ma se permetti Maldini certe cose le vive da 50 anni, e non nel mondo della TV, ma in quello vero. Sa cosa vuol dire spogliatoio e squadra, e mi sembra che i risultati siano tutti dalla sua parte.


Comisso li vende....noi?

Comunque facciamo sempre i soliti discorsi, Maldini ha pregi e difetti ( per me) per altri ha solo pregi.

Boh forse ho torto io.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (5 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> come se verso kessie e donnarumma non ci fosse stato e non ci fosse clima ostile.
> quante scuse insensate...


il pro di fare sta sparata ora con la fiorentina che sta facendo un ottimo campionato dopo anni di anonimato quale è? poteva benissimo tacere e rimandare la cosa a fine stagione, quando alla domanda "perche vendi vlahovic? " mr milliouni avrebbe potuto dire perche il giocatore vuole andare altrove nonostante l'ottima proposta di rinnovo.
Ruocco ha semplicemente ragionato de panza, e infastidito dal rifiuto pensa che sputtanando il giocatore i tifosi possano stare dalla sua parte. Comportamento da provinciale, come i vari de lamentis, lotirchio ecc


----------



## Oronzo Cana (5 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Frega che anche noi tifosi "meritiamo" un minimo di chiarezza,non credi ?
> Sinceramente di Donnarumma non mi importa nulla,sono contento che si sia levato dai maroni,quindi che ci sia stato o no l'offerta da 8,poco mi importa.
> 
> Per Kessie invece il discorso è diverso.
> ...


ma al tifoso cosa se ne fa dei retroscena? a me cosa si siano detti maldini e donnarumma frega meno di zero, a me interessa che in porta ci sia uno che pari, se a parare è zizzo o qualche altro a me va bene lo stesso. Questo deve fare il dirigente, mantenere la squadra sempre competitiva, poi che lo faccia dando tot a zizzo o sfanculando zizo e prendendo un altro a me poco importa


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Commisso con una nota ufficiale annuncia che Vlahovic non rinnoverà con la Fiorentina. Il serbo, dunque, va verso la cessione in estate. Sulle sue tracce le big italiane e club stranieri
> 
> Il Comunicato
> 
> “Dal mio arrivo a Firenze ho sempre promesso ai nostri tifosi che sarei stato sincero con loro e che non avrei mai fatto promesse che non potevo mantenere. Desidero, pertanto, aggiornare il Popolo Viola relativamente ad una questione di cui si è molto parlato e scritto in questi mesi, ovvero il rinnovo del contratto di Dusan Vlahovic. Come sapete la Fiorentina ha fatto un’offerta molto importante al calciatore, una proposta di contratto che lo avrebbe reso il giocatore più pagato della storia del Club. La nostra offerta era stata, inoltre, nel tempo migliorata in più occasioni per venire incontro alle richieste sia di Dusan che del suo entourage, ma, nonostante i nostri sforzi, la proposta di rinnovo non è stata accettata. In queste settimane in cui sono stato qui a Firenze ho provato personalmente a trovare una soluzione che potesse rendere felice il ragazzo ed il Club, ma, con mio grande dispiacere, ogni nostro tentativo e ogni nostro sforzo non è stato premiato. A me ed alla Fiorentina non resta altro che prendere atto della volontà del calciatore e del suo entourage e di conseguenza, individuare nel breve, soluzioni fattibili ed adeguate, per proseguire al meglio questa nuova ed entusiasmante stagione. In ogni caso Dusan Vlahovic ha un contratto che lo lega alla Fiorentina per i prossimi 21 mesi e siamo sicuri che il calciatore, come ha sempre dimostrato, darà il suo contributo per aiutare la squadra nel raggiungere i propri obiettivi, dimostrando la professionalità che lo ha contraddistinto da quando è arrivato a Firenze con il massimo rispetto dei nostri tifosi, dei suoi compagni, del mister e di tutta la Società viola”.


Mah queste piazzate mi convincono poco. Servono solo a creare malumori in squadra e nell'ambiente. Dopo un secolo sono seriamente in lotta per l'Europa, contenti loro...

Ora cercheranno di cederlo già a gennaio secondo me. Il giocatore probabilmente ha espresso il desiderio di andarsene. In estate hanno ricevuto offerte monstre da City e Atletico e hanno commesso il solito errore che fanno a Firenze.
Quando ti trovi a ricevere certe offerte devi cedere. E' già la seconda volta che Commisso commette lo stesso errore. Penso stavolta abbia imparato davvero la lezione.
Tra l'altro coi 70 milioni che andranno a incassare potranno abbondantemente migliorare la rosa se ci sapranno fare.


----------



## Buciadignho (5 Ottobre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Comisso li vende....noi?
> 
> Comunque facciamo sempre i soliti discorsi, Maldini ha pregi e difetti ( per me) per altri ha solo pregi.
> 
> Boh forse ho torto io.


Innanzitutto scusa!!  Ho modificato e non volevo citarti, ma su telefono risulta difficilissima la navigazione.

Ormai ci siamo e ti rispondo 

Guarda è proprio quello che mi preme dire, ci sono pro e contro. Questa strategia ha dei benefici e degli svantaggi, come sempre. Da un lato Kessie l’anno scorso è stato l’unico a reggere sempre il nostro centrocampo, ha permesso di proteggere Tonali, di ovviare alla stagione no di Bennacer e di qualificarci in CL. Lo avessimo venduto a 35M ho molti dubbi su che tipo di risultato ne sarebbe uscito fuori. Anche se non vi erano certezze, hanno scommesso e vinto.

Io intervengo solo quando (dal mio punto di vista ovviamente  ) non vedo equilibrio nelle valutazioni. Provo desolazione a leggere questo astio verso ogni cosa facciamo, mentre gli altri si trasformano in fini strateghi.

-Giornali bugiardi, noi non abbiamo fatto alcuna offerta degna.
-Incompetenti allo stato puro.
-Bugiardi.
-Tutta colpa nostra, gli altri avrebbero accettato.
-Tocca accontentarli 

D’altra parte:

-Marotta è un Semidio
-Inter: è fatta per Dumfries.
-Mourinho: scudetto vinto.
-Juve: capitalizzazione di 400M = Messi + Neymar + Haaland.
- Dybala, Insigne e Pellegrini hanno avuto comportamenti diversi? Mbappe e Pogba? Alaba o Lewa?

Insomma, anche a me non va giù di perdere a 0 i giocatori cosi, ma perché non si considera la serie infinita di coincidenze? Perché non si considera che Chiesa prendeva una miseria prima di andare alla Juve? Perché non si considera la pandemia? Perché non si considera che Pellegrini passa da 2.5 a 4M e i nostri vogliono almeno triplicare ? Ecc.. 

Per farla breve basta andare a rivedere i post degli stessi 3 mesi fa ed ora sulla questione Vlahovic:
-Vlahovic rinnovo imminente: Bravo Rocco cosi fa!
-Vlahovic non rinnova: Bravo Rocco cosi si fa!


----------



## The P (5 Ottobre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ma Chala quando mai non è sparito? Anzi quando mai è stato presente? A me sembra palese che Commisso stia facendo esclusivamente i suoi interessi, per coprirsi la faccia visto che cedere Chiesa non è proprio andata giù a tutti. Lo scopo è quello di non inimicarsi i tifosi, ma se permetti Maldini certe cose le vive da 50 anni, e non nel mondo della TV, ma in quello vero. Sa cosa vuol dire spogliatoio e squadra, e mi sembra che i risultati siano tutti dalla sua parte.


Non ho nulla da dire contro Maldini che per me è un mito.

Dico solo che Commisso si è mosso per tempo e può vendere Vlahovic per reinvestire i soldi. Non vedo quale autogoal sia.

Inoltre, ci sta di dire io ci ho provato ma è una sua scelta. I tifosi la trasparenza la vogliono, non è più il calcio di 10 anni fa. Escono storielle in continuazione e la gente le tramanda sui social.


----------



## Gamma (5 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Commisso con una nota ufficiale annuncia che Vlahovic non rinnoverà con la Fiorentina. Il serbo, dunque, va verso la cessione in estate. Sulle sue tracce le big italiane e club stranieri
> 
> Il Comunicato
> 
> “Dal mio arrivo a Firenze ho sempre promesso ai nostri tifosi che sarei stato sincero con loro e che non avrei mai fatto promesse che non potevo mantenere. Desidero, pertanto, aggiornare il Popolo Viola relativamente ad una questione di cui si è molto parlato e scritto in questi mesi, ovvero il rinnovo del contratto di Dusan Vlahovic. Come sapete la Fiorentina ha fatto un’offerta molto importante al calciatore, una proposta di contratto che lo avrebbe reso il giocatore più pagato della storia del Club. La nostra offerta era stata, inoltre, nel tempo migliorata in più occasioni per venire incontro alle richieste sia di Dusan che del suo entourage, ma, nonostante i nostri sforzi, la proposta di rinnovo non è stata accettata. In queste settimane in cui sono stato qui a Firenze ho provato personalmente a trovare una soluzione che potesse rendere felice il ragazzo ed il Club, ma, con mio grande dispiacere, ogni nostro tentativo e ogni nostro sforzo non è stato premiato. A me ed alla Fiorentina non resta altro che prendere atto della volontà del calciatore e del suo entourage e di conseguenza, individuare nel breve, soluzioni fattibili ed adeguate, per proseguire al meglio questa nuova ed entusiasmante stagione. In ogni caso Dusan Vlahovic ha un contratto che lo lega alla Fiorentina per i prossimi 21 mesi e siamo sicuri che il calciatore, come ha sempre dimostrato, darà il suo contributo per aiutare la squadra nel raggiungere i propri obiettivi, dimostrando la professionalità che lo ha contraddistinto da quando è arrivato a Firenze con il massimo rispetto dei nostri tifosi, dei suoi compagni, del mister e di tutta la Società viola”.



Buon giocatore, ottimo prospetto e giusta personalità, ma non vale 70M, per giunta a giugno, quando sarà in scadenza di contratto.
40M e non un soldo di più a queste condizioni.

Commisso ha deciso di pararsi il fondoschiena con i tifosi subito, per evitare un Chiesa 2.0, ma la domanda è: affermazioni di questo tipo faranno bene all'ambiente? Non conosco il clima dello spogliatoio fiorentino, ma generalmente queste cose pesano, soprattutto con l'inizio di voci su trattative ecc. Sarà un banco di prova anche per Vlahovic stesso, per vedere se reggerà questa pressione o meno.


----------



## Solo (5 Ottobre 2021)

Andrà all'estero a prendere una valanga di soldi.


----------



## Buciadignho (5 Ottobre 2021)

The P ha scritto:


> Non ho nulla da dire contro Maldini che per me è un mito.
> 
> Dico solo che Commisso si è mosso per tempo e può vendere Vlahovic per reinvestire i soldi. Non vedo quale autogoal sia.
> 
> Inoltre, ci sta di dire io ci ho provato ma è una sua scelta. I tifosi la trasparenza la vogliono, non è più il calcio di 10 anni fa. Escono storielle in continuazione e la gente le tramanda sui social.


Ci sta, io la penso in modo opposto. La chiarezza c’è l’ho in testa senza bisogno che le la spieghino. Che poi Vlahovic vuole andarsene dall’estate, lui non ha voluto saperne e ci ha già perso in partenza. Ma se il City, l’Atletico e le altre big ti chiamano che voglia hai di restare a Firenze (piazza e città bellissime, ma sportivamente non partecipi neanche in EL, ed hai 21 anni ormai. Che poi la professionalità di Vlahovic è da testare…


----------



## unbreakable (5 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Commisso con una nota ufficiale annuncia che Vlahovic non rinnoverà con la Fiorentina. Il serbo, dunque, va verso la cessione in estate. Sulle sue tracce le big italiane e club stranieri
> 
> Il Comunicato
> 
> “Dal mio arrivo a Firenze ho sempre promesso ai nostri tifosi che sarei stato sincero con loro e che non avrei mai fatto promesse che non potevo mantenere. Desidero, pertanto, aggiornare il Popolo Viola relativamente ad una questione di cui si è molto parlato e scritto in questi mesi, ovvero il rinnovo del contratto di Dusan Vlahovic. Come sapete la Fiorentina ha fatto un’offerta molto importante al calciatore, una proposta di contratto che lo avrebbe reso il giocatore più pagato della storia del Club. La nostra offerta era stata, inoltre, nel tempo migliorata in più occasioni per venire incontro alle richieste sia di Dusan che del suo entourage, ma, nonostante i nostri sforzi, la proposta di rinnovo non è stata accettata. In queste settimane in cui sono stato qui a Firenze ho provato personalmente a trovare una soluzione che potesse rendere felice il ragazzo ed il Club, ma, con mio grande dispiacere, ogni nostro tentativo e ogni nostro sforzo non è stato premiato. A me ed alla Fiorentina non resta altro che prendere atto della volontà del calciatore e del suo entourage e di conseguenza, individuare nel breve, soluzioni fattibili ed adeguate, per proseguire al meglio questa nuova ed entusiasmante stagione. In ogni caso Dusan Vlahovic ha un contratto che lo lega alla Fiorentina per i prossimi 21 mesi e siamo sicuri che il calciatore, come ha sempre dimostrato, darà il suo contributo per aiutare la squadra nel raggiungere i propri obiettivi, dimostrando la professionalità che lo ha contraddistinto da quando è arrivato a Firenze con il massimo rispetto dei nostri tifosi, dei suoi compagni, del mister e di tutta la Società viola”.


vabbè tifa juventus rocco..spero che il serbo vada comunque in inghilterra..fa un pò ridere che i migliori talenti viola vadano tutti alla rube..tranne montolivo e kalinic


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Ottobre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> il pro di fare sta sparata ora con la fiorentina che sta facendo un ottimo campionato dopo anni di anonimato quale è? poteva benissimo tacere e rimandare la cosa a fine stagione, quando alla domanda "perche vendi vlahovic? " mr milliouni avrebbe potuto dire perche il giocatore vuole andare altrove nonostante l'ottima proposta di rinnovo.
> Ruocco ha semplicemente ragionato de panza, e infastidito dal rifiuto pensa che sputtanando il giocatore i tifosi possano stare dalla sua parte. Comportamento da provinciale, come i vari de lamentis, lotirchio ecc


vedremo se avrà ragione o meno.... comunque almeno i tifosi li rispetta.


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Ottobre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Innanzitutto scusa!!  Ho modificato e non volevo citarti, ma su telefono risulta difficilissima la navigazione.
> 
> Ormai ci siamo e ti rispondo
> 
> ...


sei fazioso, qui la gente chiedeva solo di non perderli a zero.
tenerli o rinnovarli erano 2 ipotesi accettate generalmente.
quindi è ovvio che se rocco lo rinnova o lo cede COSì SI FA.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (5 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> vedremo se avrà ragione o meno.... comunque almeno i tifosi li rispetta.


voglio vedere se sta sparata destabilizza l'ambiente, se il tifoso è contento di essere stato rispettato o se avesse preferito non conoscere i retroscena e continuare a fare una stagione ottima come non se ne vedevano da anni in quel di firenze


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Ottobre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> voglio vedere se sta sparata destabilizza l'ambiente, se il tifoso è contento di essere stato rispettato o se avesse preferito non conoscere i retroscena e continuare a fare una stagione ottima come non se ne vedevano da anni in quel di firenze


Che poi Firenze è una delle piazze piu polemiche d'Italia... figurati. Succederà un macello nell'ambiente.

Resta da vedere se questo toccherà il giocatore e la squadra. A livello ambientale di sicuro. Il bello è che Commisso ci è già passato con Chiesa e dovrebbe sapere bene come funzionano le cose da quelle parti.

Peggio per loro.


----------



## Raryof (5 Ottobre 2021)

Viene da noi, è scritto, siamo gli unici che l'anno prossimo potranno garantirgli un posto da titolare e la possibilità di rimanere in Italia per provare a vincere nel corso degli anni, il giocatore sa bene che fare la fine di Jovic è un attimo, rimanere in Italia per chi è diventato grande in Italia è sempre la soluzione migliore quando hai 22 anni.
Il Milan ha degli attaccanti vecchi, ad oggi forse in pochi se ne sono accorti ma l'attaccante titolare è Rebic perché la squadra ha un gioco più fluido quando lui è in campo e può sfruttare meglio altri giocatori che se ne fanno poco del lungagnone fermo o troppo piantato per terra (infatti Ibra e Giroud oltre a giocare da fermi possono fare solo un tipo di gioco, trqrts aggiunto o uomo d'area che aspetta il cross), Ibra e Giroud sono due attaccanti poco moderni oggi, il serbo invece è completo perché si muove, è veloce, sa giocare un po' ovunque ed è progettato per il calcio che avremo tra 5-6 anni.
Visti i prezzi che ci sono non credo che le cifre saranno così alte, non in Serie A, credo che un'offerta da 55 sacchi + Colombo possa andare bene, alla fine è l'unico investimento che dovremo fare nel prossimo anno e mezzo e sarà decisivo continuare a fare bene, non mi spaventa valutare un attaccante 75-80 mln se si va sul sicuro con lui, all'estero sicuramente seguono il giocatore come noi ma certe cifre le sganciano per Lukaku non per lui e bene o male non vedo squadre che potrebbero spingersi così tanto, le spagnole assolutamente no e in Premiere non hanno bisogno di buttare soldi in altri attaccanti, noi siamo della partita ma non possiamo aspettare che ce lo tirino dietro, usiamo il fattore Ibra e facciamo lo spazio che serve per farlo arrivare già a fine stagione, è un acquisto che può cambiare il prossimo ciclo vincente in Serie A, non so se le altre avranno la forza o lo spazio per andare su di lui e io nel dubbio farei in modo di tenere la Juve fuori dalle prime 4....


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Ottobre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> voglio vedere se sta sparata destabilizza l'ambiente, se il tifoso è contento di essere stato rispettato o se avesse preferito non conoscere i retroscena e continuare a fare una stagione ottima come non se ne vedevano da anni in quel di firenze


sta sparata serve solo a non perderlo a zero.
l'ambiente è destabilizzato uguale, guarda con kessie o donnarumma.
secondo te a firenze sono scemi e non se ne accorgono se gli dici tutte le settimane che rinnova la prossima?
ovvio che ci sarà del casino, come è giusto che sia, ma alla fine i soldi li metterà in tasca.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (5 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sta sparata serve solo a non perderlo a zero.
> l'ambiente è destabilizzato uguale, guarda con kessie o donnarumma.
> secondo te a firenze sono scemi e non se ne accorgono se gli dici tutte le settimane che rinnova la prossima?
> ovvio che ci sarà del casino, come è giusto che sia, ma alla fine i soldi li metterà in tasca.


quella sparata non serve a non perderlo a zero, per quello ci pensa gia il contratto: il giocatore ha ancora 2 anni di contratto mica scade domani, quindi gioco forza per la vendita devono trovare un compromesso rocco e il giocatore. Semplicemente a rocco non gli è andato giu il comportamento poco professionale del procuratore/giocatore, pero anziche aspettare e ragionare a palle ferme ha sbottato a sangue caldo, ci stà, è un essere umano per di piu sembra un tipo genuino da pane al pane e vino al vino. Pero anche rocco è consapevole che non puo andare contro il giocatore e mandarlo in tribuna per punizione, infatti scrive "siamo sicuri che il calciatore, come ha sempre dimostrato, darà il suo contributo per aiutare la squadra nel raggiungere i propri obiettivi, dimostrando la professionalità che lo ha contraddistinto da quando è arrivato a Firenze con il massimo rispetto dei nostri tifosi, dei suoi compagni, del mister e di tutta la Società viola”.

In sostanza si toglie il sassolino dalla scarpa pero poi chiede la professionalità al giocatore, a sto punto, mi chiedo, non era meglio rimandare le cose a fine stagione?


----------



## LukeLike (5 Ottobre 2021)

Che poi sicuramente sarò io che avrò visto le partite sbagliate, ma quelle volte che l'ho visto non mi è sembrato tutto sto fenomeno. In Fiorentina-Napoli, per esempio, ha dimostrato di essere di diverse categorie inferiore ad Osimhen.


----------



## Buciadignho (5 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sei fazioso, qui la gente chiedeva solo di non perderli a zero.
> tenerli o rinnovarli erano 2 ipotesi accettate generalmente.
> quindi è ovvio che se rocco lo rinnova o lo cede COSì SI FA.


Ma la smetti ?! Ahahah, tra fazioso, juventino, gobbo, ingenuo, infiltrato, troll non so quante te ne rimangono  . Attieniti ai discorsi ed a quello che ho detto (che evidentemente hai capito zero!!!), non continuare a metterla sul personale, perché diventa anche noioso e stancante. Punzecchiature a parte ( che ci stanno  ) , ti consiglio di rileggere quello che hai quotato invece di tirare fuori faziosità inventate (come mi dicevi fazioso quando elogiavo Leao...).

Riassumendo, ho semplicemente detto che sono tante le cose da considerare in queste trattative, e non si puo' sempre dare contro alla società dicendo che gli altri sono belli, i giornali bugiardi e noi incompetenti. E comunque ad oggi, Maldini e Gazidis stanno avendo ragione al 100% , 19/21 punti e prestazioni ottime. E comunue Rocco per me ha sbagliato al 100% , se lo dovevi cedere lo cedevi senza teatrino. Cosi si fa.


----------



## DavidGoffin (5 Ottobre 2021)

Mi auguro che segni solo su rigore da qui a maggio


----------



## Giangy (5 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Commisso con una nota ufficiale annuncia che Vlahovic non rinnoverà con la Fiorentina. Il serbo, dunque, va verso la cessione in estate. Sulle sue tracce le big italiane e club stranieri
> 
> Il Comunicato
> 
> “Dal mio arrivo a Firenze ho sempre promesso ai nostri tifosi che sarei stato sincero con loro e che non avrei mai fatto promesse che non potevo mantenere. Desidero, pertanto, aggiornare il Popolo Viola relativamente ad una questione di cui si è molto parlato e scritto in questi mesi, ovvero il rinnovo del contratto di Dusan Vlahovic. Come sapete la Fiorentina ha fatto un’offerta molto importante al calciatore, una proposta di contratto che lo avrebbe reso il giocatore più pagato della storia del Club. La nostra offerta era stata, inoltre, nel tempo migliorata in più occasioni per venire incontro alle richieste sia di Dusan che del suo entourage, ma, nonostante i nostri sforzi, la proposta di rinnovo non è stata accettata. In queste settimane in cui sono stato qui a Firenze ho provato personalmente a trovare una soluzione che potesse rendere felice il ragazzo ed il Club, ma, con mio grande dispiacere, ogni nostro tentativo e ogni nostro sforzo non è stato premiato. A me ed alla Fiorentina non resta altro che prendere atto della volontà del calciatore e del suo entourage e di conseguenza, individuare nel breve, soluzioni fattibili ed adeguate, per proseguire al meglio questa nuova ed entusiasmante stagione. In ogni caso Dusan Vlahovic ha un contratto che lo lega alla Fiorentina per i prossimi 21 mesi e siamo sicuri che il calciatore, come ha sempre dimostrato, darà il suo contributo per aiutare la squadra nel raggiungere i propri obiettivi, dimostrando la professionalità che lo ha contraddistinto da quando è arrivato a Firenze con il massimo rispetto dei nostri tifosi, dei suoi compagni, del mister e di tutta la Società viola”.


Io questo lo vedo o all'estero, o dai gobbi... Le milanesi le vedo un briciolo indietro. Magari i gobbi gli danno alla viola gente come Rugani, De Sciglio o Bernardeschi.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (5 Ottobre 2021)

la situazione attaccanti dovrà essere monitorata attentamente. Sicuramente Ibra lascerà a fine anno. Giroud avrà ancora un anno di contratto e poi ci sono i giovani Pellegri e Colombo da monitorare. E' un ruolo chiave, o si compra bene o non si compra a mio avviso in quel ruolo.


----------



## koti (5 Ottobre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> la situazione attaccanti dovrà essere monitorata attentamente. Sicuramente Ibra lascerà a fine anno. Giroud avrà ancora un anno di contratto e poi ci sono i giovani Pellegri e Colombo da monitorare. E' un ruolo chiave, o si compra bene o non si compra a mio avviso in quel ruolo.


Occhio anche a Belotti, in scadenza nel 2022. Spero che lo lasciamo perdere.


----------



## Ecthelion (5 Ottobre 2021)

Per me è già della Rube. La Rube è come uno squalo e la Florentia viola una foca. È sempre stato così.


----------



## Pit96 (5 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Commisso con una nota ufficiale annuncia che Vlahovic non rinnoverà con la Fiorentina. Il serbo, dunque, va verso la cessione in estate. Sulle sue tracce le big italiane e club stranieri
> 
> Il Comunicato
> 
> “Dal mio arrivo a Firenze ho sempre promesso ai nostri tifosi che sarei stato sincero con loro e che non avrei mai fatto promesse che non potevo mantenere. Desidero, pertanto, aggiornare il Popolo Viola relativamente ad una questione di cui si è molto parlato e scritto in questi mesi, ovvero il rinnovo del contratto di Dusan Vlahovic. Come sapete la Fiorentina ha fatto un’offerta molto importante al calciatore, una proposta di contratto che lo avrebbe reso il giocatore più pagato della storia del Club. La nostra offerta era stata, inoltre, nel tempo migliorata in più occasioni per venire incontro alle richieste sia di Dusan che del suo entourage, ma, nonostante i nostri sforzi, la proposta di rinnovo non è stata accettata. In queste settimane in cui sono stato qui a Firenze ho provato personalmente a trovare una soluzione che potesse rendere felice il ragazzo ed il Club, ma, con mio grande dispiacere, ogni nostro tentativo e ogni nostro sforzo non è stato premiato. A me ed alla Fiorentina non resta altro che prendere atto della volontà del calciatore e del suo entourage e di conseguenza, individuare nel breve, soluzioni fattibili ed adeguate, per proseguire al meglio questa nuova ed entusiasmante stagione. In ogni caso Dusan Vlahovic ha un contratto che lo lega alla Fiorentina per i prossimi 21 mesi e siamo sicuri che il calciatore, come ha sempre dimostrato, darà il suo contributo per aiutare la squadra nel raggiungere i propri obiettivi, dimostrando la professionalità che lo ha contraddistinto da quando è arrivato a Firenze con il massimo rispetto dei nostri tifosi, dei suoi compagni, del mister e di tutta la Società viola”.


Ah, ma quindi si può mettere una dead line prima di perdere un giocatore a zero?
Mannaggia, se solo lo avessimo saputo prima 

Sono curioso di vedere come si evolverà la situazione. Da un lato apprezzo molto la franchezza di Commisso che dice le cose come stanno in un mondo dove i giocatori e procuratori vogliono solo fare i furbi.
Dall'altra parte rischia di farsi un autogol, nel senso che potrebbe guadagnarci meno. Ma almeno adesso tutti sanno che è in vendita, quindi si interesseranno.
Bisogna anche vedere che effetto avrà sul rendimento di Vlahovic. Già, numeri alla mano, è partito male. Un solo gol su azione fino ad ora se non sbaglio. Vediamo come si evolve la situazione.

Non l'ho visto tante volte, ma se dovesse riconfermarsi sarebbe da prendere sicuramente. Anche se sta situazione non mi pare il miglior biglietto da visita eh


----------



## 7AlePato7 (5 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Commisso con una nota ufficiale annuncia che Vlahovic non rinnoverà con la Fiorentina. Il serbo, dunque, va verso la cessione in estate. Sulle sue tracce le big italiane e club stranieri
> 
> Il Comunicato
> 
> “Dal mio arrivo a Firenze ho sempre promesso ai nostri tifosi che sarei stato sincero con loro e che non avrei mai fatto promesse che non potevo mantenere. Desidero, pertanto, aggiornare il Popolo Viola relativamente ad una questione di cui si è molto parlato e scritto in questi mesi, ovvero il rinnovo del contratto di Dusan Vlahovic. Come sapete la Fiorentina ha fatto un’offerta molto importante al calciatore, una proposta di contratto che lo avrebbe reso il giocatore più pagato della storia del Club. La nostra offerta era stata, inoltre, nel tempo migliorata in più occasioni per venire incontro alle richieste sia di Dusan che del suo entourage, ma, nonostante i nostri sforzi, la proposta di rinnovo non è stata accettata. In queste settimane in cui sono stato qui a Firenze ho provato personalmente a trovare una soluzione che potesse rendere felice il ragazzo ed il Club, ma, con mio grande dispiacere, ogni nostro tentativo e ogni nostro sforzo non è stato premiato. A me ed alla Fiorentina non resta altro che prendere atto della volontà del calciatore e del suo entourage e di conseguenza, individuare nel breve, soluzioni fattibili ed adeguate, per proseguire al meglio questa nuova ed entusiasmante stagione. In ogni caso Dusan Vlahovic ha un contratto che lo lega alla Fiorentina per i prossimi 21 mesi e siamo sicuri che il calciatore, come ha sempre dimostrato, darà il suo contributo per aiutare la squadra nel raggiungere i propri obiettivi, dimostrando la professionalità che lo ha contraddistinto da quando è arrivato a Firenze con il massimo rispetto dei nostri tifosi, dei suoi compagni, del mister e di tutta la Società viola”.


Sbandierare a ottobre che il tuo miglior giocatore abbia rifiutato il rinnovo è una mossa destabilizzante e da dilettanti. Al di lá della schiettezza, certe decisioni non vanno dichiarate in questo momento e soprattutto in piena stagione agonistica.


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Ottobre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ma la smetti ?! Ahahah, tra fazioso, juventino, gobbo, ingenuo, infiltrato, troll non so quante te ne rimangono  . Attieniti ai discorsi ed a quello che ho detto (che evidentemente hai capito zero!!!), non continuare a metterla sul personale, perché diventa anche noioso e stancante. Punzecchiature a parte ( che ci stanno  ) , ti consiglio di rileggere quello che hai quotato invece di tirare fuori faziosità inventate (come mi dicevi fazioso quando elogiavo Leao...).
> 
> Riassumendo, ho semplicemente detto che sono tante le cose da considerare in queste trattative, e non si puo' sempre dare contro alla società dicendo che gli altri sono belli, i giornali bugiardi e noi incompetenti. E comunque ad oggi, Maldini e Gazidis stanno avendo ragione al 100% , 19/21 punti e prestazioni ottime. E comunue Rocco per me ha sbagliato al 100% , se lo dovevi cedere lo cedevi senza teatrino. Cosi si fa.


non volevo offendere scusa. per me il messaggio è fazioso (quello di prima), dici cose non vere solo per avere ragione.
per il resto non concordo....


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Ottobre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> quella sparata non serve a non perderlo a zero, per quello ci pensa gia il contratto: il giocatore ha ancora 2 anni di contratto mica scade domani, quindi gioco forza per la vendita devono trovare un compromesso rocco e il giocatore. Semplicemente a rocco non gli è andato giu il comportamento poco professionale del procuratore/giocatore, pero anziche aspettare e ragionare a palle ferme ha sbottato a sangue caldo, ci stà, è un essere umano per di piu sembra un tipo genuino da pane al pane e vino al vino. Pero anche rocco è consapevole che non puo andare contro il giocatore e mandarlo in tribuna per punizione, infatti scrive "siamo sicuri che il calciatore, come ha sempre dimostrato, darà il suo contributo per aiutare la squadra nel raggiungere i propri obiettivi, dimostrando la professionalità che lo ha contraddistinto da quando è arrivato a Firenze con il massimo rispetto dei nostri tifosi, dei suoi compagni, del mister e di tutta la Società viola”.
> 
> In sostanza si toglie il sassolino dalla scarpa pero poi chiede la professionalità al giocatore, a sto punto, mi chiedo, non era meglio rimandare le cose a fine stagione?


se rimanda a fine stagione non lo vende più e fa la fine dei nostri, perchè fanno finta di cercare la squadra e non trovarla per andarsene a zero. per me fa bene a chiudere adesso. ha tempo 6 mesi per trovarsi una squadra e portare denaro.
vedremo.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (5 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se rimanda a fine stagione non lo vende più e fa la fine dei nostri, perchè fanno finta di cercare la squadra e non trovarla per andarsene a zero. per me fa bene a chiudere adesso. ha tempo 6 mesi per trovarsi una squadra e portare denaro.
> vedremo.


si, infatti mica ho detto che non devono avviare trattative, ho detto che commisso doveva rimandare la sparata a fine stagione per non turbare inutilmente l'ambiente, infatti ho scritto nel post procedente che in estate alla domanda ipotetica di qualche giornalista "perche hai venduto vlahovic?", a quel punto commisso avrebbe fato bene a dire le cose come stanno, tanto la stagione era conclusa, il giocatore venduto e non c'era rischio di rovinare la splendida stagione che la fiorentina sta ad oggi facendo


----------



## nybreath (5 Ottobre 2021)

Bah, non vedo a cosa di buono puo portare un comunicato del genere, mi pare una sparata di principio.

I contratti devono essere trattati all interno della societa, queste cose non hanno molto senso, se gli avessero chiesto del rinnovo, e diceva 'gli abbiamo fatto un'offerta importante ma non l'ha accettata', capisco ma cosi, un comunicato, secondo me destabilizzi giocatore, ambiente, tifosi e non ne guadagni niente.

Che il giocatore abbia in mente un'altra destinazione o la sta cercando, è ovvio, che fai sta sparata per dirgli trovati un'altra squadra mi sembra superfluo e controproducente.


----------



## pazzomania (5 Ottobre 2021)

koti ha scritto:


> Occhio anche a Belotti, in scadenza nel 2022. Spero che lo lasciamo perdere.


Si ero un suo estimatore, ma mi pare bollito già.


----------



## Mika (5 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Commisso con una nota ufficiale annuncia che Vlahovic non rinnoverà con la Fiorentina. Il serbo, dunque, va verso la cessione in estate. Sulle sue tracce le big italiane e club stranieri
> 
> Il Comunicato
> 
> “Dal mio arrivo a Firenze ho sempre promesso ai nostri tifosi che sarei stato sincero con loro e che non avrei mai fatto promesse che non potevo mantenere. Desidero, pertanto, aggiornare il Popolo Viola relativamente ad una questione di cui si è molto parlato e scritto in questi mesi, ovvero il rinnovo del contratto di Dusan Vlahovic. Come sapete la Fiorentina ha fatto un’offerta molto importante al calciatore, una proposta di contratto che lo avrebbe reso il giocatore più pagato della storia del Club. La nostra offerta era stata, inoltre, nel tempo migliorata in più occasioni per venire incontro alle richieste sia di Dusan che del suo entourage, ma, nonostante i nostri sforzi, la proposta di rinnovo non è stata accettata. In queste settimane in cui sono stato qui a Firenze ho provato personalmente a trovare una soluzione che potesse rendere felice il ragazzo ed il Club, ma, con mio grande dispiacere, ogni nostro tentativo e ogni nostro sforzo non è stato premiato. A me ed alla Fiorentina non resta altro che prendere atto della volontà del calciatore e del suo entourage e di conseguenza, individuare nel breve, soluzioni fattibili ed adeguate, per proseguire al meglio questa nuova ed entusiasmante stagione. In ogni caso Dusan Vlahovic ha un contratto che lo lega alla Fiorentina per i prossimi 21 mesi e siamo sicuri che il calciatore, come ha sempre dimostrato, darà il suo contributo per aiutare la squadra nel raggiungere i propri obiettivi, dimostrando la professionalità che lo ha contraddistinto da quando è arrivato a Firenze con il massimo rispetto dei nostri tifosi, dei suoi compagni, del mister e di tutta la Società viola”.


Forse in molti non hanno capito ancora che i giocatori non appartengono più ai club ma ai procuratori:

-Donnarumma a zero
-Calhanoglu a zero
-Mbappè a zero

e ne arriveranno altri. Oramai questo è il futuro del calcio se la FIFA non interviene.


----------



## Raryof (5 Ottobre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si ero un suo estimatore, ma mi pare bollito già.


E' cottissimo, poi dopo l'europeo vinto penso che svernerà come fece Gila dopo il mondiale del 2006 e la Champs del 2007.


----------



## SoloMVB (5 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Frega che anche noi tifosi "meritiamo" un minimo di chiarezza,non credi ?
> Sinceramente di Donnarumma non mi importa nulla,sono contento che si sia levato dai maroni,quindi che ci sia stato o no l'offerta da 8,poco mi importa.
> 
> Per Kessie invece il discorso è diverso.
> ...


E quante volte l'ho sostenuto anch'io?


----------

